#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link p/ provedores do PR. Quer fazer altas velocidades? Tenha preço e qualidade compatível.

## DaspreLinks

Sr. Provedor, venha ser grande! LINK, É O SEU PROBLEMA... NADA DISSO, AQUI É A SOLUÇÃO PARA OFERECER ULTRA VELOCIDADES!

Atendemos à diversas cidades do PR em velocidades acima de 300 Mbps até 10 Gbps. Velocidades maiores, projeto especial.

Nossa especialidade , porém, é de 1 Giga acima. Podemos ajuda-lo a chegar a este volume de link - e mesmo ultrapassar , em curto período.


*"Eu fico muito triste vendo provedor perdendo dinheiro. Pede um Giga quando pode ter 500 Mbps. Aí não compra os 500 Mbps e paga uma fortuna, por exemplo, para a COPEL ou para a VIVO por 300 Mbps e diz que paga pouquinho."* _ e AINDA fica "fidelizado " por 3 ANOS...!!! "Carlos Martins". 
_
*Infelizmente tem muitos seguindo pelo caminho da ilusão. E acumulando dívidas. Faz fibra na cidade toda e compra link caro. Tem a sorte - ou o azar de pegar um BNDES e se lascar, porque O LINK É COMBUSTÍVEL DO PROVEDOR. O EMPRESÁRIO COMPRA UMA FROTA DE CARROS EXECUTIVOS E NÃO CONSEGUE ABASTECER. QUANDO ABASTECE É COM COMBUSTÍVEL DAQUELE FORNECEDOR QUE MISTURA SOLVENTE, GASOLINA E ÁLCOOL, E A FROTA ESTÁ SEMPRE ENGUIÇANDO....*

* Amigo Provedor , compre o que pode com uma empresa com mais de 20 anos de experiência em fazer provedor lucrar e veja o crescimento! Vá fazendo upgrades pequenos! Eu vou te ajudando e você vai crescendo. 
**Agora , com as altas velocidades, o empresário Provedor vai precisar de muita banda mesmo. De qualidade e a preço que faça a conta fechar. Não adianta mais enganar e ficar no "gargalo" a noite toda.. A qualidade vai embora e Teu cliente também! Não adianta mais dizer de que tem velocidade, o cliente tem que sentir isto.*


Agora temos visto Provedores ficando para trás. Do Bel , do Vivo Fibra, e vai piorar.

Trabalhamos desde 1994 a integração back bone - backhaul > cliente final. Na atualidade, boa parte dos provedores está nadando contra a tendência. Infelizmente. Precisa de link a preço bom , preços que vão diminuir conforme ele aumenta a velocidade, e o que temos visto, Provedor compra link , por exemplo, da VIVO, e fica com um contrato engessado de 3 anos.... Se não quebrar, vai pelo mesmo passar muito aperto. Ou compra link " que tá sobrando no provedor da região"... Aí, quando precisa de up grade, já era. O grande engole o pequeno. Era sobra de link, ou seja o que ele não estava usando. Não tem estrutura de rede de backhaul para atender provedores.

Está sendo construída e vai crescendo a cada dia rede super nova, qualificada, com ótimo balanceamento de rotas nacionais, internacionais, velocidade para jogos, etc. TUDO voltado para a satisfação do seu cliente, quem verdadeiramente é importante na cadeia produtiva.

LINKS COM A MELHOR RELAÇÃO CUSTO BENEFÍCIO PARA SEU PROVEDOR DO PARANÁ 
( e de Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul).

 DASPRE! Pioneirismo e renovação a serviço do Provedor, nossa única razão de existir!

CONTATO: (41) 3151 0016 / (41) 9 991782889 - 2ª à 6ª. das 9:30 às 18:30 - [email protected]
envie um e-mail com seu telefone, pode ser celular, que entraremos em contato

Obs: as marcas citadas são propriedade das empresas mencionadas, empresas sérias, de qualidade, mas que não tem o foco no Provedor.

----------

